# Meetings > Workshops >  HELLUG TECHTALK! Παρασκευή 27 Μαΐου 2011

## trendy

Καλησπέρα σας, 

στα πλαίσια των τεχνικών παρουσιάσεων του HELLUG θα πραγματοποιηθούν 
την Παρασκευή 27 Μαΐου 2011 και ώρα 18:00 στο Παν. Πειραιώς δύο εισαγωγικές παρουσιάσεις με θέμα τα δίκτυα TCP/IP και το πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης IPv6. 

Ομιλητές μας θα είναι ο Απόλλων Οικονομόπουλος (apoikos) και ο Γιώργος Καργιωτάκης (kargig). 

Στόχος των παρουσιάσεων αυτής της Παρασκευής θα είναι η κάλυψη βασικών 
εννοιών των δικτύων TCP/IP και IPv6. Θα ακολουθήσει άλλο ένα σετ παρουσιάσεων την Παρασκευή 3/6/2011 το οποίο και θα καλύψει σε μεγαλύτερο βάθος 
τεχνικά θέματα από τον παραπάνω χώρο. 

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τις ομιλίες της Παρασκευής μπορείτε 
να βρείτε εδώ: 

http://rainbow.cs.unipi.gr/projects/...EventTwentySix 

Η εκδήλωση γίνεται σε συνεργασία με τη Software Libre Society του 
Παν. Πειραιώς. 

Ελπίζουμε να σας δούμε όλους εκεί!

----------

